# Is the 200 post limit still in effect?



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

Is 200 posts still a maximum for a thread or has that been dropped?

I ask because there are currently two threads I am involved with and one other I am not that I just noticed exceeded 200 and I did not want to be breaking any rules or anything  

The one thread will likely be over soon anyhow but I can start another for the second and someone ought to tell the people involved in the death match if indeed 200 is a limit.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Heh. Personally, I don't think the limit of 200 posts/thread is needed. Other forums using vBulletin have been fine with threads up to 20,000 posts .


----------



## XCorvis (Feb 17, 2002)

I think you misunderstood the 200 _poster_ limit, where only 200 people could be using the boards at one time. 

I don't know if that's still in effect, although I would assume it is not because I have seen no indications of it.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2002)

No, the 200 post max is still in effect; we had trouble with an IR thread that exceeded that, although that trouble might have been related to the board slowdowns that we were experiencing.

Post the urls here, and a moderator will take care of them!


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Bah. It's been shown the vBulletin software can handle long threads. There won't be problems with long threads unless the whole board is having problems, because the problems will stem from the server, not the software.

Haven't seen any problems yet with the Game Of Death thread, either, and it's been at over 200 posts for almost five days now.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 17, 2002)

Check out "The Bar" thread at amdmb.com

http://www.amdmb.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=8

It's a vBulletin board too, and it's around 2200 pages with 35000 replies (4 of them are mine!). I don't think there will be any problems at all.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 17, 2002)

The 200 post limit stays.

Your logic is definitely odd here. It's quite pointless indicating forums with longer threads than that.  I'm sure I can point out forums which have no problems with slowdown at lunchtime during the week - but that doesn't mean that we're not suffering from such problems.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 17, 2002)

Yah, the fact that vBulletin runs like that in one place does not imply that it will run that well in others.  Remember how _configurable_ it's supposed to be?  Well, given that they are probably running on different hardware, under a different OS,with different user habits, and with a different configuration of vBulletin, I'd say that all bets are probably off.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 17, 2002)

Are you kidding me? I have seen servers so poorly configured and slow (incredlible slow) I asked myself what I was doing there, WITH threads 1000+ posts long. There are no logic whatsoever in this max 200 number, technically speaking. 65535 (16 bit integer) however would probably cause problems, but I don't think we will see threads 65535 posts long here 

And yes, it's a known problem in UBB, NOT VB. In fact, this is probably the one and only board I know with this rule.

And it doesn't matter how the server is configured, what hardware you use and so on. *IF* you can *actually* run vBulletin, you can post threads over 200 replies long, in the exact same fashion you can post threads over 20 or 100 posts long. 

Bandwidth - or more precisely, the lack of bandwidth - is a completely different problem here.

This is just facts. You would get the same reply if you asked any person who have the knowledge to create a message board (which I can, heh), or a vBulletin admin (which I also am, heh)

- Tech Spikey.. I mean Tech Psi


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2002)

The 200 post limit is probably a good idea, but could you put some sort of warning about it at the top of forums with threads that regularly pass this mark (thinking In Character and Story Hour here)?


----------



## Umbran (Feb 18, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *Are you kidding me? *
> (...snip...)
> *
> And it doesn't matter how the server is configured, what hardware you use and so on. IF you can actually run vBulletin, you can post threads over 200 replies long, in the exact same fashion you can post threads over 20 or 100 posts long.
> *




Um, I'm sorry Psionicist, but you don't need me to kid you.  I think you're kidding yourself in your enthusiasm for this software.  In effect, you say that if it runs at all, it will run perfectly for any length chain of posts for any and all combinations and configurations of hardware and software.  This is simply ludicrous, and ignores the complexity of these machines and their programming.  

If nothing else, in both a practical and a theoretical sense, modern software packages are beyond the point where they can be claimed to be bug-free.  How many such packages are required to make this thing work?  Heck, isn't it a Windows machine?  Are you really going to claim that a Windows server can't be flakey under odd circumstances?  If you wanna make that claim, you need to go work for MS, as their marketing people could use you... 

You may feel that the chance of a configuration problem is low.  I have no problem with that.  However, categorical denial of the possibility is not a defensible position.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Feb 21, 2002)

*I'm guilty, and a question*

Hi all! 

I am guilty of letting my thread in the House Rules forum extend beyond 200 posts (only happened last night though). I'll start a new thread (imminently) and set up a link in the old one.

Question.

Incidently, if I want to test out the poll option should I/can I do so here in the Meta Forums - never used one before and I don't want to clog up the regular forums incase I make a mess of things!?


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 23, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *Um, I'm sorry Psionicist, but you don't need me to kid you.  I think you're kidding yourself in your enthusiasm for this software.  In effect, you say that if it runs at all, it will run perfectly for any length chain of posts for any and all combinations and configurations of hardware and software.  This is simply ludicrous, and ignores the complexity of these machines and their programming.
> 
> If nothing else, in both a practical and a theoretical sense, modern software packages are beyond the point where they can be claimed to be bug-free.  How many such packages are required to make this thing work?  Heck, isn't it a Windows machine?  Are you really going to claim that a Windows server can't be flakey under odd circumstances?  If you wanna make that claim, you need to go work for MS, as their marketing people could use you...
> 
> You may feel that the chance of a configuration problem is low.  I have no problem with that.  However, categorical denial of the possibility is not a defensible position. *




Okay, so you are one of THEM. That is noted. Why do you blame windows? I will tell you. Because you cannot configure a computer correctly, software or hardware wise. For 7 months I haven't had a SINGLE BSoD related to Windows. I have an uptime of 3 weeks and 5 days - and counting. Do you know why? Because I can configure a computer correctly, thank you very much.

Do you even know how vBulletin works? I do. I have worked with the software. Have you any knowledge of databases and MySQL at all?

I am just telling the truth. This so called "problem" with 200+ threads are not a problem. SOMETHING ELSE caused the problem. Period. End of discussion.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: I'm guilty, and a question*



			
				Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> *Hi all!
> 
> I am guilty of letting my thread in the House Rules forum extend beyond 200 posts (only happened last night though). I'll start a new thread (imminently) and set up a link in the old one.*



Thanks! And I'll close the old thread now. 



> *Question.
> 
> Incidently, if I want to test out the poll option should I/can I do so here in the Meta Forums - never used one before and I don't want to clog up the regular forums incase I make a mess of things!? *



Go ahead - sig test happen here as well, so why not poll tests?


----------



## Upper_Krust (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'm guilty, and a question*

Hi Darkness mate! 



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *Thanks! And I'll close the old thread now.  *




Cheers mate! 

Probably for the best, although it seemed everyone was abiding by my 'verbal' decision to end the thread.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *Go ahead - sig test happen here as well, so why not poll tests?  *




Thanks! In the _interim_ I have read about polls in the FAQ so I am confident enough of getting it right...but I suppose it wouldn't hurt any to have a test run!


----------



## Umbran (Feb 26, 2002)

Psionicist:

Putting aside your _ad hominem_ approach for the moment...

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I wasn't under the impression that you personally did the configurations for this server.  If you did, fine, then I'll accept that you are right.  However, if you didn't, then the fact that you can get it to run as you say is irrelevant.  The fact that it can be done perfectly doesn't prove it _was_ done perfectly.  

I don't doub that vBulletin can run perfectly.  I don't doubt that you can get it to do so.  Your contention is that the _only_ way for it to run is perfectly, and that I serously doubt.  You have given no actual evidence to dispel that doubt.  

Now, about your approach...

You opened your post by naming me one of an unspecified "Them" for an unspecified reason.  That is clearly _ad hominem_ - attacking the person rather than the actual points.  Similarly for telling me what I do or don't know how to do before you actually ask.  A naive reader may fall for this tactic, but in actuality you give no supportive facts to your claims in doing so.  Rather than actually discuss the topic, you dismiss and belittle.  In general, it's a shabby way to treat another board member.

Compare this to my roommate who makes top dollar designing complicated web sites and applications.  Before I posted, he treated me like an intelligent, rational human being, and gave me an hour and a half tutorial on how Windows servers and vBulletin operate and a number of ways things could go wrong.

I have two conflicting opinions - one from someone who was rude, and grandstanding, another from someone who actually discussed the matter and gave support other than an authoritative, "I say so".   Sorry, Psionicist, but you lose.   

I don't know what caused the observed problems, but I do know that you have completely failed to convince me that configuration could not be the culprit.  You will continue to fail to convince me so long as you continue using your current methods of "discussion".  I have nothing further to say on the matter.


----------

